# Liftmaster trolley jacks - who has one?



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been looking for an alternative to the costco alloy low entry trolley jack that they no longer sell. I've come across these but have not heard of the brand before.

This is the alloy one they do - Apart from the LED lights it looks identical to the costco one...could they have been made by the same factory, just rebranded? The weight of this is 14kg and costs £87.24 delivered.

This is their steel low entry one - It looks the same as a normal £20 jack just low entry but also includes some sockets and the handle doubles as a lever/wrench, plus the LEDs. The weight of this is 13.2kg and costs £50.99 delivered.

Last one is low entry again but no accessories - Again seems to be the same size as a regular jack just low entry. The weight is 13kg and costs £36.49 delivered.

I'm stating the weight as I need to carry it from my flat to outside and when I transport it in the car. Steel versions of the alloy jack weigh twice as much so they're ruled out. The alloy one has the larger seat plus it has a rubber pad on it, the other 2 have normal sized seats.

I can't see these being any worse than a cheap halfords or argos one but I can't find any reviews apart from those on Amazon.

I use my jack quite alot, either for detailing or working on the car. The one I have at the moment, which I got from argos leaks so needs replacing. I'm tempted to go for the second link (black one) over the alloy one now as I've heard that the roller wheel on the front isn't as stable as 2 separate wheels?

But that alloy one is the cheapest I have found if anyone else is looking for this kind of jack


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi 

The black one looks very good and i am in the market for one as my existing Halfrauds one packed up! Need for same reasons as you plus lifting my race car!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I just pinch my Dads lol he moans till i point out i have many thousend pounds worth of tools sitting in his garage that he likes to use dirty and put back in the wrong place so i cant find them lol. 

Serious now with a jack id buy something good dont go for cheap cack they dont last 5 min. Ive had one bend on me and seals go on another. If i was to actually by another id get a good quality one. The end of the day it could save your toes or your car from fallin off. The other thing to keep in mind it to get one that will go as low as possible nothing worse that not being able to get a jack under a car. 

I dont no anything about these particular jacks have seem the one in Cost co looked a good bit of kit. Another place id look would be Machine Mart they have some good ones


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

theshrew said:


> I just pinch my Dads lol he moans till i point out i have many thousend pounds worth of tools sitting in his garage that he likes to use dirty and put back in the wrong place so i cant find them lol.
> 
> Serious now with a jack id buy something good dont go for cheap cack they dont last 5 min. Ive had one bend on me and seals go on another. If i was to actually by another id get a good quality one. The end of the day it could save your toes or your car from fallin off. The other thing to keep in mind it to get one that will go as low as possible nothing worse that not being able to get a jack under a car.
> 
> I dont no anything about these particular jacks have seem the one in Cost co looked a good bit of kit. Another place id look would be Machine Mart they have some good ones


nothing wrong with my £3.50 one from wickes  picks my cat up just fine


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ya pays your money ya take a chance :thumb:


----------

